# أريد أفكار لمعرض التجارب والمشاريع الكهربية ...



## ود المتمة (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
أحبتي الكرام ..
لدينا بعد شهر معرض للتجارب الكهربية والإليكترونية في الجامعة ،، وأحب ان أشارك فيه بعدة تجارب .
وأحببت أن أستفيد منكم ، فالبعض قد يكون ممن يحبون المشاركة في الأفكار وتنفيذ المشاريع ... 
والعديد منكم لديه الخبرة أكثر مني .
لدي العديد من الأفكار أحب اناقشها معكم ... وأريد نصائحكم فيها ... ( أتقبل الآراء بصدر رحب :11: )

# المشاريع المقترحة :
1 - نظام دخول وخروج 
2 - تجربة مصغرة عن القوس الكهربي ( spark arc ) 
3 - مصحح معامل القدرة ( power factor correction ) عمل متكامل .


1- نظام دخول وخروج :
هو نظام لتسجيل دخول الطلاب إلى الجامعة وتسجيل حضور المحاضرات و جميع ما يتعلق بذلك ( حركة الملف الصحي للطالب - بياناته الأساسية ) بالإضافة إلى ارتباط هذا النظام كله بنظام حساب الدرجات والمعدل للطالب .
الفكرة تقوم على برمجة شريحة صغيرة ( ic ) قابلة للبرمجة مرة واحدة فقط تسجل فيها بيانات فريدة خاصة بكل طالب على حدة ، بالإضافة إلى جهاز قراءة البطاقة وهو جهاز صغير يتم تثبيته بالقرب من مخارج ومداخل الجامعة وكذلك أبواب القاعات ، يرتبط النظام بوحدة معالجة عن طريق الـ wireless .
لغة البرمجة التي سيقوم عليها المشروع ( c # - visual basic ).

هل هناك أي اقتراحات أو تعديلات ترونها مناسبة لهذا المشروع . ...؟


2 - تجربة مصغرة عن القوس الكهربي
هي تجربة محاكاة لكيفية حدوث القوس الكهربي وإطفاؤه داخل وعاء مغلق ، تحتوي على مفرق القوس ( arc splitter ) و كذلك آليات مصغرة لنظم الإطفاء .
هل هناك أفكار في هذا الصدد ... أو إقتراحات في كيفية تكوين المشروع ...؟؟
علما باني لم أبدأ في تنفيذ أي جزء منه نظرا لحيرتي الشديدة في كيفية إنشاء القوس بالوسائل المناسبة ..؟ 
" يوجد العديد من ملفات الفيديو في اليوتيوب تحوي تجارب مصغرة "
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL9h8T0KJik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-dn2O878sI





3 - power factor correction 
تعاني منطقتنا من تذبذب الجهد بصورة مستمرة ( انقطاع مفاجئ أو تغير في الجهد بصورة بسيطة او واسعة ) والعديد من المصانع و الشركات تستعيض عن الكهرباء المحلية بمولدات خاصة .
نصحني أحد الأخوة بدراسة هذا الجانب ومحاولة تنفيذ مشروع صغير يعمل على تصحيح معامل القدرة بالصورة اللازمة وبصورة سريعة .
لا أملك أي أفكار إضافية عن هذا المشروع .

من لديه فكرة موسعة أو تصور يمكنني الإستفادة منه ،، فأنا جاهز للإستماع ..


..:: المعرض لا يتوقف على المشاريع الجديدة فقط بل أيضا يحتوي على قسم خاص بالمشاكل الكهربية في الإنتاج والتوليد والتحكم وبعض التجارب لحلول هذه المشاكل ، كذلك يحتوي على دورات في نظام الــ SCADA و الـ PLC .

أرجو ممن لديه مشاريع إضافية أو أفكار أو مشاكل يرى ضرورة طرحها وتوضيحها في هذا المعرض 
أن يشاركنا بها ، وانا مستعد للمناقشة والمتابعة مع الجميع .

بالنسبة للحالة المادية للمشاريع تتوفر تكلفة مناسبة للقيام بالعديد من التجارب ( 5 - 7 ) تجارب .


----------



## ود المتمة (20 مارس 2010)

انتهيت من المشروع الأول ..... تخطيط وتنفيذ ... 
من يساعدني في المشاريع الأخرى ...


----------

